# Gibt es noch andere Suchmaschinen außer Google, die "im cache"-Suche anbieten



## bluemchen (16. April 2004)

Mein Gästebuchanbieter hat sämtliche Gästebücher in ein neues Format konvertiert und dabei sind ein paar neue Einträge verloren gegangen.

Mit der "Im Cache"-Suche von Google konnte ich zwar die älteren Einträge wieder finden, aber offenbar hat Google die Seiten seit Mitte letzten Jahres nicht mehr aktualisiert, so dass einige Einträge noch fehlen.

Kennt jemand eine Suchmaschine, die ebenfalls wie Google die Suche "im Cache" anbietet ?


----------



## Tokk (17. September 2010)

http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

Dort könntest du Glück haben.


----------



## michaelwengert (17. September 2010)

nette Seite...kannte ich noch nicht...


----------

